# Fuel Line Life expectancy ?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The soft grey lines with the vaporproof liners appear to be designed for 1 year of use.
Not sure if it's the ethanol in the fuel, but it seems that liner breaks down pretty quick.
If bits of plastic show up in the filter, replace the fuel line.
My other indicator for replacement is the squeeze bulb.
When it shows hairline cracks, then it's also time to replace the whole line.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The 3/8 Blue Marpac lasted about 3 years I think (ethanol free)

wonder if there is anything better ?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

JUNK !!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yupp 3 years almost to the day !!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had this on my boat for years. I ran it from tank to ball because it is stiff and from ball to engine I have the grey line and have replaced that 2 foot section twice.

http://www.goodyearep.com/ProductsDetail.aspx?id=22180


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I used the black A1 fuel line from west marine on my last few boats. I have no doubt I can get at least 5 years out of it. I checked all the ends for issues after 2 years and it still looked brand new, even cut a few spare inches off to make sure. It seems like good stuff.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

went and bought all new today 

I offered a group buy but no takers :-( 

$2.50 a foot for "the Good Stuff" Tax tag and title F 2 F :

FC I am sure you are fine , I pull and push fittings in and out and the liner came loose I am sure that if you just install the ends and leave it alone it is fine ...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Never use any fuel line that isn't CG rated type A-1, and also marked "acol rated". The proper line will actually be clearly marked every two to three feet with the CG rating. I've had fuel line in place for years without the slightest problem - but will still make a point of replacing it once I know it's getting noticeably stiff around fittings.

Avoid any fuel line that isn't clearly marked with a USCG rating on the line! These days you can't expect any un-marked line to be worth much at all....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It was the CG stuff that I had problems with 



I set up a buy of fresh cg rated line and got Zero response !

I Can't use language and phrases to describe how I feel about that !

I offered to Do a 120 mile drive in heavy traffic for a lunch sandwich ... 


So now line IS replaced with Fresh CG rated line , I used the expander so NO end pressure was put on the liner ...may put up a video of the expander in action 








> Never use any fuel line that isn't CG rated type A-1, and also marked "acol rated".  The proper line will actually be clearly marked every two to three feet with the CG rating.  I've had fuel line in place for years without the slightest problem - but will still make a point of replacing it once I know it's getting noticeably stiff around fittings.
> 
> Avoid any fuel line that isn't clearly marked with a USCG rating on the line!  These days you can't expect any un-marked line to be worth much at all....


----------

